# wireless on dell e6220



## nedry (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello I am trying to setup wireless internet on a dell e6220, bsdconfig shows the available networks but when i try and select the network i would like to connect to it wont select it and activate it. In a terminal i type `ifconfig wlan0 list scan`and it shows my available networks, but dont know what to do next, please help !!!
nedry


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 12, 2016)

The bsdinstaller shows a list of wireless stations and I use arrow key to move down the list. I highlight my desired AP and hit enter.
Then it pops up WPA2 passkey entry box. I fill in my details hit enter and whammo, it works.
I assume you have the Intel wireless module?


----------



## nedry (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a Intel Centrino Advanced -N 6205. I tried that but no luck. Somtimes I get 
	
	



```
dhclinet[1408]: send_packet: no buffer space available.
```
 This is from the main installer now.


----------



## nedry (Nov 13, 2016)

When in bsdconfig wireless configuration screen when i select save/exit, nothing happends to get out i have to select cancel.


----------



## chrbr (Nov 13, 2016)

If the hardware is supported by FreeBSD it might be easier to follow https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html section "30.3.2. Quick Start". Just create /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with your wlan ssid and password. The edit /etc/rc.conf and reboot or start the network.


----------

